# Box Turtles



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I found one box turtle in my life. Probably around 18 years ago while looking for morels with my old man in bitely. 

I live on Scott lake in comstock park and for around a week now I haven't been able to mow my grass. My yard has been packed full of turtles laying eggs. Snappers and painters. Instead of moving them I just let them do what they need to do. 

Cool pic by the way.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leland.69 (Feb 22, 2010)

I just had a spotted turtle cross in front of me here at work. Now I wish I got a pic. Iwork in a gravel pit and we get all kinds in here laying eggs this time of year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I work on the road and see a lot of turtles. I have moved 31 so far this year.

Found this map turtle trying to lay her eggs in the middle of one of our parking lots.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

are my favorite turtles. Years ago, when it was still legal and I didn't know any better, we had two-a male and a female. The box turtle shown in the photo on the first page of this thread is a male-red eyes. 

We moved up north and brought the turtles with us. The next spring, my youngest son, still a little guy, took them out for a walk. When we lived in the metro Detroit area, our yard was fenced and even if the turtles did walk away, the fence stopped them, although they would try to dig underneath it. 

Anyhow, no fence up north. Turtle disappeared into the wetlands next to our house, never seen again...until, about 10 years later, one JUST like it crossed the road about 3 miles from the house. I jumped out and helped it across the road, and felt certain it was "our" turtle. If it was, it had survived a lot of VERY snowy, cold winters up here. 

The other turtle was donated to a natural area with a petting zoo a couple of years after that, and I asked if it was possible for there to be box turtles in the wild this far north-yes, I was told, but they are very rare. Much more common in southern Michigan, they said. So, although it was possible that the turtle on the road was wild, it also could have indeed been our escapee...I then felt bad I hadn't cut the other turtle loose, too. 

And whenever I turkey hunted in Ohio or Tennessee, they were everywhere. 

Very cool turtles...thanks for not running them over...


----------



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

I was heading to the store when I spotted one in the Rd. I got out and moved it off into the wooded, damp area maybe 25 ft off the Rd. I was headed back home and there it was again right in the middle of the Rd. Again I moved it. Well about a half hour later I went fishing and there the damn thing was again!!! This was the third time I moved it. Only this time. I moved it to the other side of the street!!!!!!!! never did see that turtle again!!:lol:


----------



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

A couple from Rockford, MI. This may have been the first time I saw a box turtle in MI. Eastern Box Turtle to be exact.


----------



## born2fish (Aug 1, 2005)

CampBamf said:


> I was heading to the store when I spotted one in the Rd. I got out and moved it off into the wooded, damp area maybe 25 ft off the Rd. I was headed back home and there it was again right in the middle of the Rd. Again I moved it. Well about a half hour later I went fishing and there the damn thing was again!!! This was the third time I moved it. Only this time. I moved it to the other side of the street!!!!!!!! never did see that turtle again!!:lol:


 
This is very common. If it can be done so safely, turtles on roads should always be moved to the side they are heading to or facing. Especially when they are not just on the road edge and are clearly trying to cross the road. This is the recomendation provided by the DNR.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

marn1186 said:


> A couple from Rockford, MI. This may have been the first time I saw a box turtle in MI. Eastern Box Turtle to be exact.
> View attachment 40086
> 
> 
> View attachment 40087


It's amazing that we still have box turtles in MI. Their shells are beautiful, they are defenseless and they move at glacial speed in a world of cars. 

Anyone who moves a turtle off the road must get some sort of good karma.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> It's amazing that we still have box turtles in MI. Their shells are beautiful, they are defenseless and they move at glacial speed in a world of cars.
> 
> Anyone who moves a turtle off the road must get some sort of good karma.


if thats the case i must be due to win the lottery. ive moved around 2 dozen this year. i get so tired of seeing turtles smashed on the road, especially when they are on the shoulder and you know someone likely hit them on purpose. kills me to see a monster snapper live all those years just to die like that.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Astounding evolution.....

Don't think I have ever seen a crabby turtle, they just plod along.


----------

